# building a pit



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok experts here we go-- i am currently getting a guy in the shop next door to build me a pit-- we got a stanless oxygen bottle (big one) and he will fab the up right smoker box and fire box as well. IT looks to be around 20' od and about 4.5' long pretty thin wall though
What features do you guys like or not like and if it was yours what would you do. so far we have:
1 baffle where smoke enters cooker for indirect heat and better disribution?
2. do i need sliding racks?
3. How big would you make the up right smoker? the fire box?
4. We have a bean warmer going on top of the fire box, would you also hinge the door and make a grill there on top of the fire? is that overkill?
5. We mostly grill with propane and the pit will sit outside in the back yard
6. I think this thing is plenty big (I have a tendency to overbuild evrything) 

post up or pm -- i only want to do this once-- or at least i think i do


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Make a removable ash drawer. I don't have one and wish I did.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pit-building ratio calculator available here.

You will need Excel to use it once you download it.

Disclaimer -- i found this on The Smoke Ring but have not used it as I bought my pit.

Sldiing racks are a convenience but probably not a necessity. My pit has a grill in the firebox but I do not use it.

Lots of threads on The Smoke Ring forum "Cooker" board about guys building their own pits. That may give you some ideas.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Make sure you don't undersize your exhaust stack. 5-6" minimum. I have a 4" stack on mine and its a tad bit small IMO.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

full opening wood box on the end
slide doors on wood box end for dampers
swing door/baffle between wood box and pit to control heat/smoke
no to the slide racks on 20" pipe
large dia stack with full closing lid above eye level to keep smoke out of your face
a 1" drain in pit barrel
prob a 20" cubed fire box offset half way down, you might consider bolting the firebox to the s.s. barrel

1/4" plate for the firebox, thinner will warp


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

going with 3/8 on the fire box-- bought the rods today-- it will be welded to the cooker, going to have a 4'" pipe to the smoker box it will enter the box under a baffle and then go thruought the cooker till it exits into a upright warmer I was thinking 4" here as well-- but you say 6"? should all the pipes be 6"? or just the last exhaust pipe?


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds like you have a good plan. The thin wall stainless is the only thing I would be concerned about. It won't hold heat for temperature swings. A heavy baffle may cure that though. My pit is similar with the gas flow coming back across the top of the meat with another square smoker box above the firebox. 
You mentioned 4" going into and out of the horizontal smoker, I would go minimum 6". Might even put 8" on the inlet with 6" out.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

we canged it up-- there is a big hole from the fire box to the pit. and we will put 2 4" stacks out of the upright box on the end after the pit we have an upright smoker box


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> we canged it up-- there is a big hole from the fire box to the pit. and we will put 2 4" stacks out of the upright box on the end after the pit we have an upright smoker box


now you are on the right track

use the piece you cut out of the end on a swing bar to damper/close the pit from the firebox


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

*bbq pit*

Don't forget to include a drip hole. Mine is at the far end of the pit where I have a hook welded to the outside with a catch bucket.


----------

